# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Mετατροπή μικρών ραδιοφώνων "παγκοσμίου λήψεως"

## mrkc777

Γεια σας,

ονομάζομαι Μάρκος και σας γράφω για πρώτη φορά. Ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω, κατά προτίμηση στο νομό Αττικής (όπου μένω), κάποιον που να κάνει μετατροπές και επισκευές σε ψηφιακά φορητά ραδιόφωνα "παγκοσμίου λήψεως" (συνήθως έχουν λήψη περίπου ως εξής: AM 150 kHz - 30 MHz και FM 87 - 108 MHz). Μου αρέσει (παρά την ύπαρξη του ίντερνετ) να κάνω καλή λήψη σταθμών στα μεσαία και στα βραχέα, ακόμα και στα μακρά! (Aς πούμε "ακροατής ΑΜ" ως χόμπυ). Έχω, μεταξύ άλλων, φορητά ραδιόφωνα Sony, Sangean, Tecsun, Degen και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος. Θα ήθελα να βρω κάποιον που να _ενδιαφέρεται_ να κάνει μετατροπές, κυρίως αλλαγή φίλτρων με καλύτερα, ρύθμιση ακριβείας με όργανα, μικροβελτιώσεις όπου χρειάζονται. Θα προτιμούσα να του αρέσει όμως και η ακρόαση ως χόμπυ, ώστε να έχει δικές του ιδέες και να τις συμπληρώνει με τις καλές γνώσεις του στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο. Σημαντικό εδώ να τονίσω ότι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός. Είμαι καθηγητής ξένων γλωσσών (στο παρελθόν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει λήψεις ΑΜ και για τη δουλειά μου).
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων για τις συστάσεις σας για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και για τη βοήθειά σας.


Μάρκος

----------


## p.gabr

Μαρκο αυτο που ζητας μαλον δεν θα το βρης
Οι λογοι ειναι πολλοι ενας απο αυτους ειναι και ο χρονος που απαιτειται ,που  αυτος δεν ειναι τζαμπα

Επειδη σε καταλαβαινω απολυτως τι ζητας , καθως και το χομπυ σου ,θα σου προτεινα να ψαξεις για καποιον παλαιο στρατιωτικο που να εχει πολλα ρυθμιστικα να το ευχαριστηθεις

Εκτος αυτου υπαρχουν και δεκτες συγχρονοι για ερασιτεχνες ,που μπορει να καλυψουν τις απαιτησεις σου

----------


## mrkc777

Eυχαριστώ για την πρώτη ανταπόκριση! Να επισημάνω ότι οι λήψεις μου είναι ικανοποιητικές, μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιώ και τον Αntenna Coupler Thieking & Koch DE-32 με σύρμα μήκους περίπου 20 μέτρων ως κεραία.

Δεν είμαι τόσο καλά ενημερωμένος όπως οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, μια και ακούω βασικά σταθμούς με πρόγραμμα, από διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου, και βέβαια δεν εκπέμπω. Γνωρίζω επίσης ότι το χόμπυ μου, στη Δυτική Ευρώπη και στην Αμερική, δεν έχει πεθάνει ακόμα. Γι' αυτό και η έκκλησή μου δεν είναι επείγουσα, αλλά θα ήθελα και στην Ελλάδα να βρω ενδιαφερόμενους. Εάν, ας πούμε, ασχολείται έτσι κι αλλιώς κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός με αυτόν τον τομέα και επιπλέον έχει διάθεση, θα χαιρόμουνα. Εννοείται, ασφαλώς, ότι θα πληρωνόταν κιόλας, σε λογικά πλαίσια βέβαια. 

Επίσης, έχω διαβάσει ότι αρκετοί στην Ελλάδα ασχολούνται με ραδιόφωνα λάμπας! Δεν έχω τέτοια συσκευή, αλλά ίσως θα ήταν κάτι ενδιαφέρον για μένα, στην περίπτωση που θα είχα, στην πράξη, αισθητά καλύτερη λήψη (ευαισθησία και διαχωρισμός). Υποθέτω ότι στην ποιότητα ήχου υπερτερούν. Ενδιαφέρει βέβαια και η φορητότητα.

Παραμένω βέβαια, προς το παρόν, στην πρώτη μου δημοσίευση, και έχω υπομονή, γιατί όλο και κάποιος ειδικός μπορεί κάποτε να βρεθεί...

----------


## p.gabr

Mαρκο σε καταλαβαίνω απολύτως , έχεις διαλέξει μια πολύ ωραία ασχολία
Δεν ξέρω εάν είσαι γραμμένος και στα hlektronika.gr . Εκει   είμαστε όλοι , και μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις περισσότερα


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66157

----------


## mrkc777

> Mαρκο σε καταλαβαίνω απολύτως , έχεις διαλέξει μια πολύ ωραία ασχολία
> Δεν ξέρω εάν είσαι γραμμένος και στα hlektronika.gr . Εκει   είμαστε όλοι , και μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις περισσότερα
> 
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66157



Eυχαριστώ πολύ για το link! 
Διάβασα ήδη κάποιες αναρτήσεις. Ευτυχώς που τα ΑΜ δεν έχουν... πεθάνει ακόμα! Ίσως βρω εκεί και κάποιον ενδιαφερόμενο ηλεκτρονικό που να κάνει τέτοιες μετατροπές, ας πούμε αλλαγή φίλτρου, ανάλογα με το ραδιοφωνάκι, όταν χρειάζεται, για καλύτερο διαχωρισμό. Δεν επείγομαι, αρκεί κάποτε να βρω κάποιον που να το γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο, δηλ. και από τις σπουδές του και από την πράξη και ως χόμπυ... όχι όπως εγώ που δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, oύτε ηλεκτρολόγος ή μηχανολόγος... τα τελευταία μου μαθηματικά τα είχα πριν από πολλά χρόνια στην Β' Λυκείου...

----------


## nikosp

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ για το link! 
> Διάβασα ήδη κάποιες αναρτήσεις. Ευτυχώς που τα ΑΜ δεν έχουν... πεθάνει ακόμα! Ίσως βρω εκεί και κάποιον ενδιαφερόμενο ηλεκτρονικό που να κάνει τέτοιες μετατροπές, ας πούμε αλλαγή φίλτρου, ανάλογα με το ραδιοφωνάκι, όταν χρειάζεται, για καλύτερο διαχωρισμό. Δεν επείγομαι, αρκεί κάποτε να βρω κάποιον που να το γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο, δηλ. και από τις σπουδές του και από την πράξη και ως χόμπυ... όχι όπως εγώ που δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, oύτε ηλεκτρολόγος ή μηχανολόγος... τα τελευταία μου μαθηματικά τα είχα πριν από πολλά χρόνια στην Β' Λυκείου...


Το θέμα μετατροπών στα ΑΜ αλλά λαι όχι μόνο το έχω στο παρελθόν αντιμετωπίσει αρκετά λόγω πάθους στό αντικείμενο αλλά και συγκεκριμάνων μελετών
 Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι όταν αγοράζεις ένα οποιοδήποτε ραδιόφωνο αυτό από το εργοστάσιο έχει ρυθμιστεί με τόν καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και δέν επιδέχεται καλυτέρευσης
Το να γίνει μετατροπή στό εύρως συχνοτήτων που δουλεύει γίνεται με μία σχετική ευκολία αλλά και εκεί δέν βλέπω τόν λόγο
Η μετατροπή των φίλτρων για να αλλάξεις τήν ευαισθησία η ότιδήποτε άλλο είναι μία υπόθεση όχι εύκολα διαχειρίσημη
Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει το αντικείμενο τής ακρόασης στα ΑΜ τότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να κινηθείς πρός ένα επαγγελματικό ραδιοφωνικό δέκτη που θα σου δώσει πολλές δυνατότητες ακρόασης
Σήμερα υπάρχουν τέτοι δέκτες που κάνουν πολλά πράγματα σε πολύ λογικές τιμές
Τα μικρά ραδιοφωνάκια θα σου συνιστούσα να τα αφήσεις όπως είναι

----------


## mrkc777

Παναγιώτη και Νίκο, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Χαίρομαι που σας βρήκα, ως γνώστες του αντικειμένου, και ελπίζω να γνωρίζετε και τα μικρά ραδιόφωνα, εάν χρειαστώ μετατροπές, δεν επείγομαι. Εξάλλου έρχομαι "από άλλη επιστήμη" και δεν μπορώ να τις κάνω μόνος μου. 

Προς το παρόν παραμένω στα μικρά, ακριβώς λόγω της φορητότητάς τους, για πρακτικούς δηλαδή λόγους, αλλά, δευτερευόντως, βεβαίως και για οικονομικούς.

Μικρό παράδειγμα: Tο ραδιοφωνάκι DEGEN-DE1103. Kατά τη γνώμη μου, άριστο σε σχέση ποιότητας/τιμής! Για λήψεις ΑΜ (αλλά και SSB ακόμα) δεν θα αλλάζαμε τίποτα (υπάρχει και άλλη άποψη, αλλά συμφωνώ με τον Νίκο.) Στα FM, λένε ότι παρουσιάζει άριστη ευαισθησία (συμφωνώ), αλλά προβληματική επιλεκτικότητα (επίσης συμφωνώ, με βάση τις ακροάσεις μου). Επομένως, λένε, μια αλλαγή φίλτρου, π.χ. βάζοντας των 110 kHz, θα έκανε πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά. Δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα, αλλά ας πούμε ότι ακούγεται λoγικό.  
Βέβαια σπανίως ακούω FM.

Μια άλλη φορά θα σας φέρω και άλλα παραδειγματάκια, διάθεση να υπάρχει...

----------


## fuzz

Μαρκο δες και εδω τι γραφει , θα σε ενδιαφερει πιστευω 
και να ξερεις οτι το ραδιοφωνο εξαρταται πολυ απ την κεραια που εχεις...

εγω εχω το ROADSTAR TRA2350 k ακουω

----------


## mrkc777

Σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα!

Το έχω υπ' όψιν μου.

Εάν θέλετε (όπως μου πρότεινε και ο φίλος Παναγιώτης) μπορούμε να συνεχίζουμε εδώ:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=66157&page=9

----------

